
The Struggle for the Soul of Ben and Jerry’s (2014) - walterbell
http://www.greenmoneyjournal.com/march-2014/ice-cream/
======
Rifu
Just a heads up littlewing, your comment is marked as dead. I went through
your profile and it doesn't look like any of your comments were particularly
offbase enough to warrant the shadowban so I'm not sure what's going on.

------
littlewing
Selling your company is like giving up your child for adoption in exchange for
cash. If you are really incapable of taking care of your child, then you are
doing the right thing and need to accept that and move on when the new parents
don't do things the way you did.

If you can't live with giving away your child for money, you never should have
given it up.

As much as I like Ben and Jerry along with the company and ice cream they made
famous, Unilever is not the bad guy.

The partners that owned the company I worked for sold out like this. It's been
really frustrating to see how it affected them and their employees, and the
morale on our team dropped significantly. We all said that "they deserved it"
because they were paid for their effort and sacrifice. But, we are also feel
sorry for them, because to get compensated for their hard work, they
inadvertently sacrificed what made the company great. We often blame the new
parent company, but it isn't their fault.

